# 2019 Cruze Hatchback RS soon to be SS



## Thebeefsupreme (Feb 22, 2021)

So far I have removed all chrome, took apart emblems and painted, painted trim, tinted lights, lowered, wheels, BNR tune, BNR wastgate, BNR turbo actuator, Mishimoto intercooler, K&N intake, Borla exhaust, deleted resonator, Alpine head unit, JBL & Kicker amps/speakers. The Alpine head unit can be a real muther to get the factory functions working. The intercooler wasn't bad as long as you have the means to weld stainless steel, cut the pipe and crimp the ends. Also made a functional air scoop on the right side above the fog light. Gotta add the pics. Painted my engine cover just because. I have done all of this myself so if you have a GEN 2 cruze you know there's not a lot out there for these so I have made my own stuff. In the process of making a down pipe since none are available. If you have any questions about what I've done, i have no problem helping out if I can. I understand the pain of a Gen 2 owner.


----------



## Thebeefsupreme (Feb 22, 2021)

I have reworked my hatchet job on the intake above the fog light. Will add pics later.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebeefsupreme said:


> So far I have removed all chrome, took apart emblems and painted, painted trim, tinted lights, lowered, wheels, BNR tune, BNR wastgate, BNR turbo actuator, Mishimoto intercooler, K&N intake, Borla exhaust, deleted resonator, Alpine head unit, JBL & Kicker amps/speakers. The Alpine head unit can be a real muther to get the factory functions working. The intercooler wasn't bad as long as you have the means to weld stainless steel, cut the pipe and crimp the ends. Also made a functional air scoop on the right side above the fog light. Gotta add the pics. Painted my engine cover just because. I have done all of this myself so if you have a GEN 2 cruze you know there's not a lot out there for these so I have made my own stuff. In the process of making a down pipe since none are available. If you have any questions about what I've done, i have no problem helping out if I can. I understand the pain of a Gen 2 owner.
> View attachment 298677
> View attachment 298678
> View attachment 298679
> ...


Good Start!

I am interested in seeing more about the air scoop. Also is the FIMIC made for the Cruze or did you have to modify it?


----------



## Thebeefsupreme (Feb 22, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Good Start!
> 
> I am interested in seeing more about the air scoop. Also is the FIMIC made for the Cruze or did you have to modify it?


I used a universal kit, bought the gm bung and welded on a section to keep oem location mostly. MAP sensor is mounted to the oem intake. That's the biggest pain in the ass.


----------



## Cruzenn_760 (Sep 7, 2021)

Where did you get those fog lights?


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Cruzenn_760 said:


> Where did you get those fog lights?


Foglights come on the RS trim


----------



## Thebeefsupreme (Feb 22, 2021)

Cruzenn_760 said:


> Where did you get those fog lights?


Stock fog lights that i tinted and painted the red trim around the lens, the rest is either vinyl wrapped or painted. I cut the plastic out and put red mesh behind it.


----------



## Thebeefsupreme (Feb 22, 2021)

Thebeefsupreme said:


> I used a universal kit, bought the gm bung and welded on a section to keep oem location mostly. MAP sensor is mounted to the oem intake. That's the biggest pain in the ass.


_OEM INTERCOOLER_ not intake.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Thebeefsupreme said:


> _OEM INTERCOOLER_ not intake.


The itercooler has been replaced with the Mishimoto . The intake piping holds the MAP sensor and fimiliar with the issue as I went a similair route on my Gen 1 Cruze. Though I opted to go with aluminum piping . . Now I could be mistaken here and the Map is part of the OEM intake itself ..


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

I like what you did with the fog lights.


----------



## Thebeefsupreme (Feb 22, 2021)

Mr_Pat said:


> The itercooler has been replaced with the Mishimoto . The intake piping holds the MAP sensor and fimiliar with the issue as I went a similair route on my Gen 1 Cruze. Though I opted to go with aluminum piping . . Now I could be mistaken here and the Map is part of the OEM intake itself ..


Yeah, the MAP sensor is mounted to a bung on the drivers side of the intercooler. I used a piece of exhaust piping because I couldn't find a aluminum bung to weld on.


Chad20101 said:


> Foglights come on the RS trim


They are the stock RS fog lights that I painted the red trim and tinted the lens.


----------

